
Cancer Cells Are Even Worse Than We Thought - refurb
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/08/29/cancer-cells-are-even-worse-than-we-thought
======
rossdavidh
I seem to recall that efforts to demonstrate reproducibility in published
cancer studies were not going well. Some of that was due to problems even
attempting to reproduce them, but one wonders if some of the rest is due to
problems like this.

I have the feeling that we are using terms like "lung cancer" and "skin
cancer" to refer to a large group of diseases that are not only not the same,
but perhaps qualitatively different.

